# No1 Angel Square



## -Oy- (Mar 26, 2018)

One of my favourite pieces of modern architecture.

The Co-Op building in Manchester. 

"One Angel Square is one of the most sustainable large buildings in Europe and is built to a BREEAM 'Outstanding' rating. It is powered by a biodiesel cogeneration plant using rapeseed oil to provide electricity and heat. The structure makes use of natural resources, maximising passive solar gain for heat and using natural ventilation through its double-skin facade, adiabatic cooling, rainwater harvesting, greywater recycling and waste heat recycling."


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 26, 2018)

Impressive, both from a point of architecture as well as being eco friendly. The three circular additions in front....are they used to house the mechanics?


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 26, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Impressive, both from a point of architecture as well as being eco friendly. The three circular additions in front....are they used to house the mechanics?



They're part of the heat exchange system I think.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 26, 2018)

It looks a bit like a modern day ark. Very impressive.


----------

